# Room 336 needs advice



## justinjenny99 (May 8, 2010)

Well the dinner between my wife and I went great. We talked about our feelings and I discussed with her what I have been doing to improve myself and she was gratefull that I was working working really hard. I took her back to my motel room to show her where I was living. Our emotions got the best of us and we started hugging and kissing and she informed me how much she had missed me. I was feeling great and my hope was at its peak.

After that I went to work to check on my bank account and noticed I was -400 in the hole. I am living in a place that I can't really afford and paying for a thearapist that I know I can't afford, but that was a risk I was willling to take to imporve my marriage. The -400 was my last four thearapy appointmant that my therapist had cashed the day before and I hadn't a chance to tell him to hold the checks until I got paid.

My wife seen that and sent me txt saying "I thought we had a chance, but I guess I was wrong, but you need to work on your money before we even consider getting back together". I was angry to begin with and that made me even more. The reason we are seperated is my disresptecing her and my anger issues. I also realized I have coping issues as well. I lost my temper with her. She is so angry now, she is cold with me and informed me she is hanging by a string. I am so depressed right now and feel real hopless and have been crying uncontrolabley. PLEASE HELP I NEED SOME ADVISE TO GET MY BACK ON TRACK.


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

This means you were not ready to meet with her, if a single mistake made you blow up, you are not ready. 

Talk to your counselor and START working on yourself. It's ok, why do we fall down? to get up again, it's not the end of the world but remember, the more you keep going to your old self the most likely she will reject you.

Take responsibility for your own actions, crying will not help. If you are man enough to disrespect her, be man enough to REALLY change and not just make promises.


----------

